# Round 2 lives...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Here is hoping for the best...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what has changed, website looks the same to me.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

What do you know that we don't???


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The website looks the same to me no changes.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Cmon, spill it...???

--rick


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I bet he got an e-mail from them !*

am I right? 

Bob


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, I can't even "google" a round2. anyone have a link to his new site?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yep*



pickeringtondad said:


> am I right?
> 
> Bob


Bob got it.
I have tried three or four times to e-mail them from their site and this is the first time it has actually worked.
Must be a step in the right direction...
A link to the site is:
http://www.round2corp.com/
But there isn't much to see.
But one can always hope.
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just emailed them. I'll be curious to hear back.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Me three. My email is officially in too.

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I tried it too and Tom replied!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> I tried it too and Tom replied!



So what did he say? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I emailed him and he replied.. he said his website will be up and running in 30 days. he also said that there will be dukes of hazzard set in 2006, there will be tjets and x-traction with a new name not johnny lightening. Sounds great!

Wes


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Any word on HOW they are going to be Distrubted or (Sold)?


----------



## AC~Milan (Jun 22, 2005)

who is going to work for Round2?

Art are you going to work for Tom Lowe again?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's some great news! Glad to see this old part of PM go back to where it should be. Can't wait for 06. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I wish Tom all the best. If he can deliver exciting and compelling new slot car products there will be a long line of customers waiting to reward him for his efforts. I will be among them. Good luck Tom and Round 2.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Ford Fusion Nascar Tom?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Grand news indeed  I will be in that virtual line also.

Now for a 64 Falcon, 61-69 Grand National Stock Cars or USAC cars, all TJETS all makes and models. Wouldn't it be great to buy a 64 Ford, Mercurey, Pymouth, Dodge and Chevy together as a set. Any vintage Can AM or Lemans or modern LP XT cars and of course a Daytona Prototype 

Roger Corrie
Virfginia Beach, VA


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll second that motion Roger!!! :thumbsup:


----------

